# Is NZ accepting permanent residency applications?



## chickadee123 (Mar 16, 2020)

Hello,

I looked through the NZ government website for immigration, but couldn't find this specific information. Would anyone please be able to tell me if applications for PR are being accepted right now? 

Thanks!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes, application via EOI submission is open as far as I know but I don't think INZ are actually processing any visas as such at the moment unless you are a critical worker ? I think there's going to be an announcement soon on the visa front and what the government is going to do in relation to visitors, students, skilled migrant etc.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

See my post "COVID and moving to New Zealand"


----------

